# Bos mountainbikesuspensions Mexico



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

La marca francesa de amortiguadores y suspensiones Bos ya tiene distribuidor en México :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Excelente! Muy buena noticia sin duda.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Te falto decir quien es el distribuidor.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Te falto decir quien es el distribuidor.


crossmountain en GDL.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Que tan buenas son estas suspensiones?, de precio a 930 euros ..Baratas no son!!!!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

gerardo said:


> Que tan buenas son estas suspensiones?, de precio a 930 euros ..Baratas no son!!!!!!


Son buenas, pero en mi opinión su precio no es justificable.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

gerardo said:


> Que tan buenas son estas suspensiones?, de precio a 930 euros ..Baratas no son!!!!!!


de que modelo estas hablando? en la pg de bos no hay ninguna suspensión con ese precio!


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Deville 140 TRC - Enduro forks

en esta página


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

930 E ?? wow ... alrededor de 1300 dlls ?? 

+1 en la opinion de tacubaya ... por muy buena y mejor desempeño .. es el doble de precio


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Gerardo gracias por el link yo estaba pensando en la Deville de 140 (870€) a secas

Efectivamente el precio de 930€ es el correcto para el modelo Deville de 140TRC, lo que nos da unos $17,564 pesos. Si lo comparamos con la Fox 32 Talas 140 Fit Terralogic que su precio recomendado en Mexico es de $15,900 pesos la diferencia no es tan grande


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

He leido muy buenos comentarios de esta marca. Pienso que al ser una marca que saca productos de alta gama, pero que vende mucho menos que Fox o Rock Shox, simplemente sus precios van a ser mas caros por un producto 'similar'.

No se como se compara la Deville contra la Talas, pero creo que en la Deville tiene los tubos de 34 en contra de los 32 de Fox, y la suspensión es otro sistema. Es bastante interesante que ya empiece a haber otros distribuidores aquí en México, es una lástima el precio, pero también ya casi cualquier tijera es cara.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo creo que aqui estas comparando peras con manzanas

En mi opinion la competencia directa de una Deville 140 TRC, en FOX seria la Float 140 FIT RLC. (la TALAS que mencionaste se ajusta el recorrido externamente, ademas de tener botellas de 36mm y valvula terralogic).

La FOX FIT RLC es mas ligera, pero la BOS tiene la ventaja de tener las botellas de 34mm (la FIT RLC las tiene de 32)

desconozco de precios en MX. Pero si la TALAS (que ademas sugeriste el precio de la Terralogic, el mas alto) es de 15 900. La float debe de andar alrededor de los 13K (corrijanme aqui)

Ademas estas comparando el precio de FOX ya en tienda en Mexico, con el precio de una pagina web francesa (con su respectiva conversion de euros a pesos). Falta aumentarle el precio de impuestos y de transporte y manejo, asi que esos 17.5K que decias, mas bien creo que estaran mas cerca de 20K.

Digo, estoy desvariando, porque ni tampoco se el precio real que va a tener el mencionado distribuidor de BOS. Mas bien eso es lo que hay que esperar. Igual y mantiene el precio sugerido.

Aunque eso si, aplaudo que el producto vaya a estar al alcanze del publico (que pueda y quiera pagarlo). De echo en USA, no las consigues (o bueno, es dificilisimo)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rickyx5 said:


> Yo creo que aqui estas comparando peras con manzanas
> 
> En mi opinion la competencia directa de una Deville 140 TRC, en FOX seria la Float 140 FIT RLC. (la TALAS que mencionaste se ajusta el recorrido externamente, ademas de tener botellas de 36mm y valvula terralogic).
> 
> ...


Ricky, la 36 no tiene Terralogic. Mencionó la 32 Talas RLC. Creo que también las Deville tienen opción de cambio de recorrido, no se cuál es la denominación.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> He leido muy buenos comentarios de esta marca. Pienso que al ser una marca que saca productos de alta gama, pero que vende mucho menos que Fox o Rock Shox, simplemente sus precios van a ser mas caros por un producto 'similar'.
> .


Exacto .. digo, sinceramente. Es raro el que paga Full retail por una Fox o RS

y en una marca asi .. como BOS, se convierte en objeto de deseo .. y no queda otra mas que pagar el precio que traiga


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

tienes razon .. aun asi .. creo que la comparacion que hizo 20LT no era equivalente ... ni en producto y ni en precio, ya que comparo precio en Mexico vs precio en web (en Francia)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rickyx5 said:


> tienes razon .. aun asi .. creo que la comparacion que hizo 20LT no era equivalente ... ni en producto y ni en precio, ya que comparo precio en Mexico vs precio en web (en Francia)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

No le veo caso a comparar con una Fox con la idea de determinar cual es mejor , cada marca tiene lo suyo y no cabe duda de que Bos está pegando fuerte y se mueve en un nicho de mercado aparte, en USA ya se le busca y si se llega a consolidar por allá simplemente se dirá que Bos ya la hizo.

Ya se habla mucho en todo el mundo de las horquillas y amortiguadores Bos , por algo debe ser , yo puedo apostar que son muy buenos productos y fuera de lo común , de que tienen su precio pues ni hablar , igual lo tienen DT Swiss y Magura , son marcas de élite y cuestan como tal , para este tipo de producto hay un mercado específico y el mtbiker al que le interesan y los compra es porqué sabe de bicis y tiene para comprar.

Hace ya muchos años cuando Fox comenzó con sus primeras horquillas también se veían muy costosas en comparación de RS y Manitou , sin embargo ahora Fox ya es parte común en muchas bicicletas y el hecho de traer una Fox no indica que trae uno algo fuera de lo normal o algo extravagante y costoso.

Yo he tenido varias horquillas Fox en 100, 120 , 140 y 150 mm en Float RLC , Talas y terra logic y la mera mera verdad me sigue gustando mas las RS Reba y Revelation de los dos últimos años , también es claro que los productos RS ya desde hace unos años han mejorado en forma notable y también ya su precio es comparable a Fox.

saludos
the last biker

p.d. Por otro lado yo estoy seguro que 20 lt sabe y conoce muy bien los productos y precios de Bos , por lo que su opinión a éste respecto es muy válida.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> para este tipo de producto hay un mercado específico y el mtbiker al que le interesan y los compra es porqué sabe de bicis y tiene para comprar.
> 
> .


Eso, eso, eso (como diria el Chavo)

Para alla queria ir con mi comentario


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

rickyx5 said:


> tienes razon .. aun asi .. creo que la comparacion que hizo 20LT no era equivalente ... ni en producto y ni en precio, ya que comparo precio en Mexico vs precio en web (en Francia)


El precio web Francia es el mismo que en Mexico!!!!!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

20lt said:


> El precio web Francia es el mismo que en Mexico!!!!!


:thumbsup:

Wow .. creo que eso si es nuevo .. no??


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En mi opinión las suspensiones Bos son MUY BUENAS, y si se justifica su precio.

Y en mi opinión el modelo Deville, se compara mas bien con las Fox 36 y la Lyrik de RS.

Y siendo el precio el mismo que en Francia, entonces te encargo 2 !!!

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> En mi opinión las suspensiones Bos son MUY BUENAS, y si se justifica su precio.
> 
> Y siendo el precio el mismo que en Francia, *entonces te encargo 2* !!!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------

